# MY haul today



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

well camera is dead, but here is what i just got in

10pk of Monty #5
10pk of RYJ Mille Fluers
box of hoyo palmas extra

some nice everyday somes


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

karmaz00 said:


> well camera is dead, but here is what i just got in
> 
> 10pk of Monty #5
> 10pk of RYJ Mille Fluers
> ...


Sounds very good. Very good short smokes for when you don't have a lot of time, which for me it is true most of the time.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some pics... the monty has a box code sept 06


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Those are sweet, I'm jealous :biggrin1:. Definately some nice everyday smokes, enjoy em Bro.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

ashmaster said:


> Those are sweet, I'm jealous :biggrin1:. Definately some nice everyday smokes, enjoy em Bro.


I'm confused:

Everyday smokes? I used to think I was at least a bit refined .. (though I am a pipe smoker .. mostly)... I kind of thought those gars were on the high end.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!

Short, but sweet! I love corona and petite corona Cubans. They don't burn up as fast as you would think and they are PACKED with flavor!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice grabs!! How do you find the Mille Fluers? I was interested in hearing how they were.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

heard they were floral in tastes..ill try one soon and report back to you


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

KinnScience said:


> I'm confused:
> 
> Everyday smokes? I used to think I was at least a bit refined .. (though I am a pipe smoker .. mostly)... I kind of thought those gars were on the high end.


Most people would consider them "every day" because they're all inexpensive, small smokes. The Montes are the higher-end of the bunch but still pretty cheap.

@karmaz
I'd like to know what you think of the Mille Fleurs too. They're probably going to be one of my next purchases.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

foresure ill post a review after in a couple weeks. there in the freezer now....looking forward to trying them...great price as well


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice grab. Those are some sweeties


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Freezer eh? Jason do you freeze all your gars before they hit the humi? Curious, I've never freezer treated my cigars before.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

The Montes look awesome Jason! :tu Nice, very nice!!!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Freezer eh? Jason do you freeze all your gars before they hit the humi? Curious, I've never freezer treated my cigars before.


Yah. Inquiring minds want to know.
Is this standard procedure for you? Had a bad beetle experience in the past?
Very curious.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Those look mighty tasty, let us know how they are after the hibernation period.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice Haul, Enjoy.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Freezer eh? Jason do you freeze all your gars before they hit the humi? Curious, I've never freezer treated my cigars before.





David M* said:


> Yah. Inquiring minds want to know.
> Is this standard procedure for you? Had a bad beetle experience in the past?
> Very curious.


Last year while I was at a B&M in Seattle I got a first hand look at what these little buggers are capable of. It's not a pretty sight, they take no prisoners! I've been freezing all of my cc since. My cc cooler is starting to get expensive and I don't want to take any chances. There are a lot of people in warm climates that don't freeze and have never had any problems but for me it's not a risk I'm willing to chance. Call it extreme but it takes just one outbreak and if you don't catch it in time you can kiss your hard earned money goodbye!

This is extreme but shows what could happen if the beetles go to town! The powdery stuff is beetle $hit! 










I'm not trying to scare or convince anyone but just pointing out that a beetle outbreak can happen given the right conditions and that there are preventive measures you can take!  :smoke:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> I'm not trying to scare or convince anyone but just pointing out that a beetle outbreak can happen given the right conditions and that there are preventive measures you can take!  :smoke:


Got it.
So what is your regimen?
Take your naked cigars, stick 'em in a ziplock bag, throw 'em in the freezer for 3 days (or 6 days in some cases) and then out for a day in the fridge and then back in the humi right?

Seems simple enough.
From what I am reading thats what the manufacturers and even some of the retailers also do before sticks go out to consumers.

Guess its just something you gotta do for the first time and then once its done. Pow! Thats it. Becomes standard procedure.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

well i started doing it when i realized that i have so many, and would hate to have to put them all in the freezer....lol...plus all the summer weather, you just never know...being cautious...never had a experience yet...

i put cigar into ziplock freezer bags.....they spend 2-3 days in there, 24 hrs in fridge, the room temp......sad part is i have to wait at least 3 weeks after to light one up...

ill do it from now on, probley just over cautious.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

David M* said:


> Got it.
> So what is your regimen?
> Take your naked cigars, stick 'em in a ziplock bag, throw 'em in the freezer for 3 days (or 6 days in some cases) and then out for a day in the fridge and then back in the humi right?
> 
> ...


The first time I froze my cigars I sacrificed a 5pk of JLP's. Put them in the fridge for 24hrs then the deep freezer for 48hrs. Back into the fridge for 24hrs and then room temp for the same. Then back in the humi for a nice rest. As long as the changes are gradual then you should be fine. They smoke absolutely fine after a few weeks! :tu


----------



## TheBigNasty (Dec 18, 2008)

Just keep your humi below 70 degrees and you'll be fine. I'm not a fan of freezing unless you actually spot critters.


----------



## maverickdrinker (Dec 23, 2008)

I freeze everything after I saw the destruction that these little critters can do. better safet than sorry


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

yup i agree with you art


----------

